# Thinking of moving to Gran Canaria



## ARTooD2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi All!

Me and my partner were thinking as we are both now about to finish uni we might go bum about gran canaria for a year or so. I suppose this gets asked here all the time but I'll ask it again.  How easy is just bar work to get etc. considering the economy at the moment and what would be the best way to go about looking for work. We're coming out for a week in may to look about and just wondering if anyone has any tips? :clap2:

Hope Someone Can Help

ARTooD2


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ARTooD2 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Me and my partner were thinking as we are both now about to finish uni we might go bum about gran canaria for a year or so. I suppose this gets asked here all the time but I'll ask it again.  How easy is just bar work to get etc. considering the economy at the moment and what would be the best way to go about looking for work. We're coming out for a week in may to look about and just wondering if anyone has any tips? :clap2:
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun! Work isnt gonna be easy tho. The Gan Canaria hasnt escaped the recession and obviously its reliant on tourist - in particular the bars and restaurants. 

So you'll be up against a fair bit of competition for bar work. I think its a matter of being in the right place at the right time - you maybe lucky??, but you need to budget for "not" finding any???

When you're there in May, ask around and see what the bar owners feel is likely to happen this summer, but I doubt you'll get any work offers until you're actually here for the duration


Good luck tho and enjoy the experience
Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You could try finding out what British hotels operate in the Canaries and get in touch with them in the UK about the possibility of working over there or get in touch with the hotels directly in the Canaries.


----------



## ARTooD2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Part of the reason we were going to go in may was to ask around so hopefully something may turn up. Otherwise I'll just have to save some money up . How easy is it to find a rented flat in the canaries out of interest? And how does one go about getting a residence permit once you've been there more than 3 months? (I'm assuming it is the same as germany in this regard as thats what I had to do there)


----------



## ARTooD2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry for the bump but I am just wondering if anyone does have any links to a Gran Canaria estate agent that does long term leases as the only ones I can find online seem to be for holiday lets.


----------



## ARTooD2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry about this but I have just thought of another question which I can't seem to find asnwered on these boards. As we would be moving to spain only temporarily (a few years at most) Is it possible for us to still pay voluntary NI contributions and as such still be eligible for state pension and NHS cover when we go home? Looking on the Inland Revenue website doesn't really yield many results so just wondering if anyone else has done anything simmilar as I am sure my parents did this when I was younger and lived in the Middle East.


----------

